
The Apple iPad 2 Review - bkudria
http://www.anandtech.com/print/4225
======
stopmi
hi,

in case of sites which have just a couple of paragraphs per page, link to the
print-version of it

but in cases like this which has a lot of content/analysis/graphs per page,
please link to the main article

they deserve our support through ads

